# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  A couple of pleasant surprises

## Chet & Coleen

i-Wireless in the Quad Cities announced Van Halen (can not say that I haven't used/played Van Halen's music over the years, but quite honestly not someone that shows up on any play list I would listen to when I'm alone - oh well) with Kymani Marley, really, as lead off, hmmmmmm pay Halen prices to see Marley

I stood in front of the promotional book shelf (publishers send radio stations new books with author bios and contacts hoping we will do on air interviews) at the station as I was waiting for an on air light to go off in a studio and out of boredom I picked up Steve Berry's "The Columbus Affair" (Advance Readers Edition - Not For Sale) and as I skim through the prologue he has Christopher Columbus on his final voyage in Jamaica making his way up into the interior with an escort and 6 native porters,,,,,,,, and as I read on to chapter 1 the action is taking place present day in the Cockpit Country,,,,,,, hmmmmm this might be a fun read

Seems like sometimes I can't hide from our passion for Jamaica

----------


## jasperpso

Might have to go to that.. 9/21/12..  $87 per ticket.. and if I go I would leave after Ky Mani.. van halen is more my brothers band

----------


## marley9808

oohhh, I can't recommend Kymani enough.....he is one of those performers who is MUCH better live than recorded.

So, if you like his music from what you hear on his cds, then yes! You must go check him out live. I wasn't truly a Kymani fan until after the first time I saw him perform live!

----------


## jasperpso

I agree. Saw him at the escape. And it was awesoe! I may pay thechigh price, the quad cities is just a hour and a half from here

----------


## marley9808

Seeing him at the escape must have been awesome! Not sure you could top that one!

----------

